# Four Lords St Blazey Gate



## Chas17 (May 1, 2005)

We have just visited the Eden Project and stayed a couple of nights at Doubletree Farm campsite. We walked down the road to the Four Lords Pub in St Blazey Gate for a meal only to find that it just changed hands and wasn't yet doing food. They are starting Sunday roasts on 30 October to be followed by a full meal service soon. 
However lack of food didn't stop us having a beer and a chat during which the owner said that he would be happy for motorhomes to overnight in his (large) car park in exchange for the purchase of a beer or two and/or food. There is no hook up or other facilities but it might be a handy stop particularly if visiting Eden Project which is just a few minutes drive away.

Details are : Ashley and Jill Tallon,The Four Lords, St Blazey Gate, Par, Cornwall PL24 2EE. 
Tel: 01726 814200


----------

